# Reinitialisation du gestionnaire d'energie



## jeserlecter (7 Juin 2009)

Bonjour
Voila je suis equipé d'un powerbookG4, 1ghz, 15" serie FW800 d'apres mactracker

Probleme, apple a annoncé qu'il ne traite plus ce modele...

J'ai un gros soucis, je pene que ma pile interne est naze (si toutefois il y'en a bien une sur cette serie)

Habituellement, j'ai souvent laisser le pb sur alimentation lors de son utilisation, la batterie est assez recente (moins de 2 ans, voir meme  mois d'1an et demi)
Seulement voila, elle ne tient pas... disons 25 minutes a toute casser. meme quand elle est en statut rechargée et qu'elle m'annonce 1h40 d'autonomie).. et si il s'eteint seul, au rallumage, je suis en 1970...

Quels test puis je faire pour m'assurer que cela ne vient pas de la batterie?

Je voulais ausi faire une reinitialisation du gestionnaire d'energie, pour deja voir si cela arrange un peu les chose (et voir si ce n'est pas finalement ma batterie qui est finalement naze)
D'une part je n'arrive pas a retrouver la manip, 
D'autre part, est ce que cela affecte mes documents sur mon DD ?
Comment changer cette fameuse pile interne?

Merci a vous


----------



## pascalformac (7 Juin 2009)

tu devrais faire un reset de CMU PMU et de pram
( c'est dans ta doc ou en ligne , procedures propres à chaque modele)

 les cafouillages de dates c'est un signe  classique de besoin de reset


----------



## -oldmac- (7 Juin 2009)

Oui et aussi installe coconutBatterie, pour voir l'état de vide de la batterie (il faut que tu sois sous Tiger)

Sinon reset PMU -> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1431?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR

Voila


----------



## jeserlecter (13 Juin 2009)

Alors j'ai bien essayer de faire plusieurs fois la manip, mais je n'ai pas l'impression que cela a vraiment fonctionné

Coconut Batterie annonce

current battery charge: 2469
maximum battery charge: 2596
%: 95

current batterie capacity: 2596
original battery capacity: 4400

Battery loadcycles: 215
Age of your mac: 67 months
charger conected: Yes
battery is charging: No

Sachant que mon pb est branché sur secteur lors du lancement de coconut

Mauvais signe?


----------



## jeserlecter (13 Juin 2009)

2 autres questions

-Mon PB est il equipé d'une pile interne (car il me semble que tous ne le sont pas forcement) a partir de quelle année les pb n'ont contiennent plus?

-Un reset CMU, PMU etPram me fait il perdre mes fichiers?

J'ai toute la documentation d'origine, je devrais donc trouver j'espere!


Merci pour vos reponses


----------



## -oldmac- (13 Juin 2009)

La pile interne c'est la batterie. T'a batterie doit être à 50% de sa duré de vie initiale, ça va un peut près. Sinon non le reset PRAM et PMU ne fait pas perdre les données.

Voila


----------



## jeserlecter (19 Juin 2009)

J'ai ramené mon cd tiger ainsi que le livre, je vaisy jeter un coup d'oeil ce weekend!!
Mais le fait de perdre l'heure des qu'il s'eteind ded lui meme?


----------



## jeserlecter (21 Juin 2009)

Bon alors voila ou j'en suis!!
reset pram et nvram, fait correctement (et cela j'en suis sur lol)
pmu, normalment fait (la j'ai deja plus de doute, malgres avoir suivi correctement la procedure, rien ne m'indique que c'est bon)

J'ai fait un test batterie chargée a 95% mais toujours a 55% de sa capacité d'origine (d'apres  Coconut):

Si je laisse sans l'alim, ca tient 10 pas plus, il me dit que je suis en reserve...et se met en veille...
j'ai meme eu le droit a un arret systeme (et toujours cette date en 1970 a l'allumage)

J'ai regardé l'indicteur sur la batterie, il passe bien de 5 point jaune (ou 4) a 1... donc ma batterie ne tiens pas la charge, mais se charge a fond quand meme!
Je n'y comprend plus rien!!, pile interne??? batterie???

Suis je condamné a m'en servir qu'avec l'alim? achter une nouvelle batterie, je veux bien mais si cela ne change rien...


Que faire a votre avis comme autres tests?

Merci


----------

